

That Internet War Apocalypse Is a Lie - rb2e
http://gizmodo.com/5992652

======
nikatwork
The CloudFlare blog entry had a linkbait title, but the Gizmodo journo missed
the point of the content (or bluntly, did not bother reading it at all). This
is what I took away from the CF post:

1\. The attack on SpamHaus "wouldn't cause a network-wide outage, but it could
potentially cause regional problems."

2\. The DDoSers were attacking IXes, which is apparently unusual

3\. The attack had the potential to take out an IX, which would break the
regional internet

4\. The source of attack was "open DNS recursors" which have the potential to
be leveraged to much greater effect, increasing the likeliness of (3).

Yeah, the CF blog entry should have been called "The DDoS That Almost Broke
the _European_ Internet". But the Gizmodo journo one-upped the linkbaiting by
frothily screaming "LIAR" without bothering to read the meat of the content.

------
breadbox
Dup of <https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5452434>

